# Jamieson Wellness (JWEL.TO)



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I initiated a position JWEL a few months back. Today they announced the following acquisition. The market response has been positive as they are up 6% end of day with the TSX in the red. I currently have a 1/2 position and was looking to add. Will have to review the details further when I have a chance but the opportunity to expand operations in the US may be a good move if executed properly.

Jamieson Wellness Inc. to Acquire Nutrawise Health & Beauty Corporation, Owner of youtheory Brand (tmx.com)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

up another 5% today? 👍👍


----------

